
The Mochileros: High Stakes in the High Andes - nkurz
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-07eeeebb-d450-4e4b-98d4-755369be7855
======
reustle
I think this is the first time I've seen Shorthand [1] being used in the wild.
I saw Shorthand not too long ago on HN, I believe

[1] [http://shorthand.com/](http://shorthand.com/)

